# CR1 Team Issue



## cycling6500 (Jan 14, 2003)

I received my Scott CR1 Team Issue frame and aero fork 7 days after placing my order with Darryl of Darryl Grant Cycles in Australia. To my surprise, Darryl also included about $100 worth of accessories as a gift.
Scott does not offer the CR1 as a frameset. They offer the frame and fork separately. There are two forks, a superlight fork (290g) and an aero fork (360g). I opted for the aero which costs slightly less.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cycling6500 said:


> I received my Scott CR1 Team Issue frame and aero fork 7 days after placing my order with Darryl of Darryl Grant Cycles in Australia. To my surprise, Darryl also included about $100 worth of accessories as a gift.
> Scott does not offer the CR1 as a frameset. They offer the frame and fork separately. There are two forks, a superlight fork (290g) and an aero fork (360g). I opted for the aero which costs slightly less.



Please do a report when the bike is built. That is a beautiful frame...........


----------



## cycling6500 (Jan 14, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Please do a report when the bike is built. That is a beautiful frame...........


Thanks very much.
I hope this bike will offer what I'm looking for, the positives from both my Trek 5500(54cm) and my Giant TCR Composite 0(S). The Trek offers a more comfortable ride and is my bike of choice for long distance rides. The Giant is not as comfortable. It is livelier and requires more attentiveness. It climbs, descends and corners superbly. It is my bike of choice for fast shorter rides. The Trek climbing prowess is by no mean bad, and It's descending and cornering capabilities are second to none, but the Giant offers little more fun. 
Both have the same seat tube angles but different head tube angles and different TT lengths. The Giant virtual TT length is 53.5cm, but I was able to dial in the fit so it is identical to my Trek's. The Scott 54cm has almost the same geometry as my Trek 54cm. It's virtual TT length, seat tube and head tube angles are the same as the Trek. but it's head tube length is much longer. I hope I can get close to the same fit as my Trek's.
Here's another picture of my work in progress


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

From what I can tell you can't get Scott in the USA. Is that true? If so, why? If it's not true, where can you get them?


----------



## cycling6500 (Jan 14, 2003)

bsdc said:


> From what I can tell you can't get Scott in the USA. Is that true? If so, why? If it's not true, where can you get them?


You cannot get Scott in the USA for now. I read in Velonews that Scott will offer their bike products in the USA next year. I got mind from Darryl Grant Cycles, Australia. the exchange rate is better there than in Europe.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

cycling6500 said:


> You cannot get Scott in the USA for now. I read in Velonews that Scott will offer their bike products in the USA next year. I got mind from Darryl Grant Cycles, Australia. the exchange rate is better there than in Europe.


do you have contact information for them? can't seem to locate any web presence. your bike looks great, I want one too!


----------



## cycling6500 (Jan 14, 2003)

terry b said:


> do you have contact information for them? can't seem to locate any web presence. your bike looks great, I want one too!


I really enjoy this bike, I've owned many bikes over the years and the CR1 is the best so far. Make sure that the frame is the right size. I bought the frame/fork from Darryl. His web site is :http://dgcycles.com.au/.
You can email or call him. He is a nice chap. 
Take care.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

cycling6500 said:


> I really enjoy this bike, I've owned many bikes over the years and the CR1 is the best so far. Make sure that the frame is the right size. I bought the frame/fork from Darryl. His web site is :http://dgcycles.com.au/.
> You can email or call him. He is a nice chap.
> Take care.


Thanks, I did get in touch with him and unfortunately, nothing left in my size.


----------



## Scott01 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Scott01*

Just finished my Scott in it's new setup. The original was 12.2 pound but too fragile to ride the marmotte (lightweight, Ax lightness, Schmolke etc.). The new setup will be in the 13.5 pound region and much more reliable to enable very fast descendings with my 170 LBS.
I'm extremely satified with the frame and will soon post some pics. In comparison with the earlier Giant it's about 30% more stiff (about 10/15 % more than the Storck C 1.1)
Will post some pics as soon as I have some time to make them.


----------



## doctorbph (Jan 19, 2003)

*I agree with the Lance quote.*



bsdc said:


> From what I can tell you can't get Scott in the USA. Is that true? If so, why? If it's not true, where can you get them?



BS the DC. Nice touch to a thread.


B.Hoffer, D.C.


----------

